# NEW TO THE COLLECTION!



## mag510 (May 10, 2011)

COMPOUND OXYGEN


----------



## mag510 (May 10, 2011)

W.T.&CO.


----------



## surfaceone (May 10, 2011)

Hey Mike,

 More bottles, less couch, please. 

 I'm confused as to why you put the "Compound Oxygen" bottle here in the Poison department. Is the Iodine a label under glass model? Is it marked "Poison?"






 "What is compound oxygen?

 It is difficult to declare just what our "Compound Oxygen" is. That it contains theelements of the atmosphere we can prove to any one capable of appreciating the value ofchemical tests.

 This is truly a compound of oxygen and other elements. Hence the name of"Compound Oxygen" is a proper epithet to apply to it; somewhat abbreviated for theconvenience.

 But it is more than simply a compound of oxygen and nitrogen. In the atmosphere,these elements exist in the proportion of one of oxygen to five of nitrogen; and thecombination of them is that known as "mechanical mixture;" and so, neither element ischanged by being mixed with the other.

 In the Compound Oxygen the proportion of the elements is so altered that the oxygenis greatly in excess. And in the manufacture of it, the oxygen is magnetized; which givesto it the quality known by scientists as "Ozone." That this is so, can also be proved byapplying the well-recognized tests of ozone to the contents of our gasometer.

 The change that is thus wrought in the mixture of oxygen and nitrogen is almost toogreat to be believed. By virtue of its being magnetized, its activity is enhanced many fold. But this is not all, nor the principal change. From being the almost insoluble element thatcrude oxygen is, the"Compound" is rendered very soluble. Water will take up severaltimes its own volume, simply by their being brought in contact with each other." From.






 From Reggie.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 10, 2011)

I like the Compound Oxygen bottles, there are at least a 6 or 7 different variants.
 A lot of times the stoppers are missing.


----------

